# '08 Subaru STI install - with help from Bing at Simplicityinsound.com



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

Figured I'd start a build log since all the gear is here and I'll have some time over the holidays to get to work.

The car....'08 Subaru WRX STI - Stage 2.5 with 303whp/313wtq. It's my third Subaru....went with topnotch parts....Fujitsubo, Prodrive, Prova and Ohlins. A quick pic of the car:




























*The gear:*
DLS Iridium 6.3i for front stage
Kenwood DNX-9140 for source
JDM Subaru double DIN conversion bezel
Rockford-Fosgate Power Series T600-4 for main high-pass duty
JL 500/1 Black for low pass duty
Audio Integrations PerfectFit enclosure
JL Audo 10W6v2 with grille
50sq/ft eDead80 from Elemental Designs
custom front door pods from Bing at Simplicityinsound.com
Kicker RMB8 8" midbass or eD 6.3i for rear doors with MBQuart stereo midbass crossover (LP at 200hz)

I scored a spare set of door panels and shipped them to Bing six months ago. I knew from his previous work that he and I shared an appreciation for clean installs and that he could handle the task of making the DLS set fit in the doors. I've done glass work before but due to a new job and a 2yo taking up my spare time, I decided to enlist his help.

Bing sent me pics today of the pods in progress and the finished pics of the panels with DLS set installed. He'll ship them to me and I'll get to work in December. On to the pics.....


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^.... Awesome door panels!


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

they came out nicely, didn't they?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

great build quality but I am not a fan of the design


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

NotTheDavel said:


> great build quality but I am not a fan of the design


i agree, but if the op likes em thats what matters most!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

lucas569 said:


> i agree, but if the op likes em thats what matters most!


I am with you on that and am not here to rain on his parade.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice car. I recently built one with Seas and Scan's in the kicks and it sounded awesome. 

It also had a DNX-9140 and I hated it. The owner did too and ended up going back to factory Nav with a processor. 

http://www.12vaudioforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18

Sorry if I put a buzzkill in your thread. Just putting in my $.02


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

NotTheDavel said:


> great build quality but I am not a fan of the design





lucas569 said:


> i agree, but if the op likes em thats what matters most!





NotTheDavel said:


> I am with you on that and am not here to rain on his parade.


I was after function. The only other way would be to recess the midbass in the stock position and put the 3"and tweet in the pod over top. I didn't want to sacrifice room in the kick.....size 13's here.



12v Electronics said:


> Nice car. I recently built one with Seas and Scan's in the kicks and it sounded awesome.
> 
> It also had a DNX-9140 and I hated it. The owner did too and ended up going back to factory Nav with a processor.
> 
> ...


The stock NAV sucks for SQ (on it's own). I had a Pioneer F90BT and it sucked too. NAV was incredibly unfriendly to use, the system took forever to boot up

the 9140 is MUCH better. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

how can you hear the midranges? Beautiful work, yes, but poor layout


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

why wouldn't I be able to hear the midranges?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

cause they're firing into your calf/under the seat?


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

benny said:


> cause they're firing into your calf/under the seat?


the seats sit more than a foot to the rear.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Even my woman says its dumb. 

Personally, I think it's a waste of high-dollar speakers.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

benny said:


> Even my woman says its dumb.


perhaps your woman is dumb, I don't know, I've never met her 



benny said:


> Personally, I think it's a waste of high-dollar speakers.


instead of bitching, how about suggesting an alternative, within the parameters I listed?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry, cranky this morning. I would definately put the mid and tweeter up higher, I think the midrange performance will be lackluster. Is a dash pod out of the question? 

I will admit that Bing's work is aesthetically pleasing, but to me, sound>looks.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

the airbags are in the way up there. I thought about it. If I designed it myself, I would have used the stock position for the MB and put the mid/tweet on the same plane, angled up a bit. The door panels have a big spot for a water bottle - the midranges fit in there perfectly when I was doing a mockup before sending to Bing.

We'll see how these sound. I can always pull them out and use the stock panels in the car now to try a different arrangement. That's one reason I got some donor panels, just in case.


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Love what you did with the door panels!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, to clear a few things up 

1. doing all the drivers in the door is NOT my idea... I tried very hard to talk him into A pillar mounted and or kick mounted midrange and tweeters, but that was not an option.

2. so given the strict parameter that all three drivers HAVE to be in the door, i feel this is probably the best way to do it, grouping them as far forward as possible. i could have done the midrange infront of the midbass, but honestly, that would result in a very strange looking pod.

just want to clarify that at least from my end, this wasnt build to achieve the highest degree of SQ


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

as far as not being able to HEAR the midranges? as far as i can see, the midrange easily clear the seat unless PGT is a 4 foot tall asian woman lol and in my expirience, lower in the door and maximizing PLD is always the way to go than putting them higher up and much closer tot he listener.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> just want to clarify that at least from my end, this wasnt build to achieve the highest degree of SQ


Sometimes this must be done. No reason for everyone to be bitchin about it.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Man, I drive an M5....but yet I miss my WRX. Keep going with what your doing. The world is not perfect and maybe you can get it to sound good. Let's see what you'll do with the rear. Also be careful on the rear midbass...it might pull the stage too far back. Good luck and Good build.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks Bing for posting. I've done kick panels before and they just end up getting trashed. I didn't want anything up on the dash due to the airbags - nothing like have a 3" midrange in your face in a frontal crash. 

For me, tonal balance > imaging. The midrange will have better clearance than the midbass with my 6'2" frame in the seat. I know...I just checked while sitting in the car...my calf is in front of the stock midbass position.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Ever consider horns? Also, what is the off axis response like on the dome mids? It might work well after all.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

slvrtsunami said:


> Man, I drive an M5....but yet I miss my WRX. Keep going with what your doing. The world is not perfect and maybe you can get it to sound good. Let's see what you'll do with the rear. Also be careful on the rear midbass...it might pull the stage too far back. Good luck and Good build.


thanks! The rear stock speakers have a 1.5" baffle and then a big foam ring in front to seal to the door panels. I checked clearance on the door panel itself with the Kicker RMB8's and they'll work fine. I just have to build an MDF baffle to 'move' it inboard a hair to center the 8" frame so it doesn't site outside the foor itself.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

slvrtsunami said:


> Ever consider horns? Also, what is the off axis response like on the dome mids? It might work well after all.


horns won't work on this car without cutting up the dash, and, yes, I have considered them. My mentor in car stereo was Bill Bibb from Veritas Audio....15+ years ago.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DLS domes, to my experience, works great off axis. i have done SO many with the iridium 3 way domes, fully off axis in kicks, and they provide a nice response. though i am not qualified to say, but to me, many domes work great off axis... and the IR 3 is no exception.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

one nice thing about the 8" midbasses I'll try for the rear doors, they have an inverse surround. That means you can run tighter clearances to the door panel without worrying about them slapping. They're also very shallow (2.3" I think?).


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> DLS domes, to my experience, works great off axis. i have done SO many with the iridium 3 way domes, fully off axis in kicks, and they provide a nice response. though i am not qualified to say, but to me, many domes work great off axis... and the IR 3 is no exception.


we did an IASCA SQ build in a BMW 540 a decade ago. 7" Dynaudio in the door and 5" mid and tweet in the kick panel, full 90 degrees off axis. It won a lot of competitions. Xtant 3ch, Sony CDX-C910 and a sub on an AP firing through the ski hole.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks good. I love to hear sometime.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i actually have the same exact set, bought off pgt no less  

in my install im going with the midbass in the doors, 3" mids in the kicks and tweets in the a pillars. 

not the best way but due to my big old size 12's and limited space in my subaru i cant install/dont want my mids/tweets in the kicks....

compromises suck sometimes, i just want to see the rest! 

and that sti is the sex, makes me want to trade my lgt!


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

mid in the kick and tweeter up high? :eeK: bad call man....put the tweeter down with the mid or put the mid up in the door. It's imperative to keep the mid/tweet combo close together


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I want one of these sooo bad. I recently started dating a girl who has one of these (non sti) and it is freaking sweet. And she loves to drive it hard too


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

PGT FTW said:


> mid in the kick and tweeter up high? :eeK: bad call man....put the tweeter down with the mid or put the mid up in the door. It's imperative to keep the mid/tweet combo close together


i know but like i said compromises... 

ive ran that set up in other cars with good results, thank goodness i have TA


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

PGT FTW said:


> mid in the kick and tweeter up high? :eeK: bad call man....put the tweeter down with the mid or put the mid up in the door. It's imperative to keep the mid/tweet combo close together


hey pgt what do u think of this setup? 

im going to talk to my install buddy and ask him if its possible to glass it like this on the lgt.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

that isnt a bad set up lucas, though that is a UR2.5 or a UP25, not a IR3  and the tweeter is "sideways" 

though i would still push the tweeter onto the A pillar. hehe


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Love the car!

Do you have a build list of the power and cosmetic mods you've added?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> that isnt a bad set up lucas, though that is a UR2.5 or a UP25, not a IR3  and the tweeter is "sideways"
> 
> though i would still push the tweeter onto the A pillar. hehe


bing i looked at all your pics on your site, i noticed most of the time you kept the mid tweet close together but on a couple you did put mid in kick and tweet in a pillar. hows it sound in that format?


----------



## eugenile (Aug 2, 2009)

nice job. your car almost makes me miss my subaru, but i got an evo and those things make so much more power easier then my suby. love the sound of my old suby though with an exhaust. but im purely for making power so i had to move on. 

this forum reminds me of a subaru forum with all the subaru builds, hardly if any evo audio builds, again you see when i moved on most of those guys are strictly focus on making power.

i'll try to make a build log with my EVO if i ever decide on one


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> DLS domes, to my experience, works great off axis. i have done SO many with the iridium 3 way domes, fully off axis in kicks, and they provide a nice response. though i am not qualified to say, but to me, many domes work great off axis... and the IR 3 is no exception.


bing so re the ir 3 way u prefer active or passive? 

pgt how u going active or passive?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

PGT FTW said:


> horns won't work on this car without cutting up the dash, and, yes, I have considered them. My mentor in car stereo was Bill Bibb from Veritas Audio....15+ years ago.


That is a name from the past - I met Bill Bibb in the Harrisonburg store back in the early '90's - he had some very cool stories about running the Phoenix Gold gear back when they were starting out. 

I am working through my own driver placement issues if I decide to go with a 3 way front stage. I would venture to say that with proper tuning, you should be able to overcome any (potential) hurdles this driver placement choice presents. Some would advise against processing to overcome installation, but it is your car - if this is the best placement based on your needs, and it sounds good to you - enjoy. 

BTW - have you checked out this install: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/59153-08-subie-sti-rookie-build.html

I'm sure Slade would be willing to answer any questions you have. He installed H-Audio Enigma tweets and Trinity mid range drivers at the base of the a-pillar (pics not in this current build log).

Also - keep on the look out for a G2G in the Spring - hopefully in Virginia and we will probably get another meet together in NC in the Spring.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> hey pgt what do u think of this setup?
> 
> im going to talk to my install buddy and ask him if its possible to glass it like this on the lgt.


Very similar to this one

http://www.dls.za.net/DLS_Cars_files/tweeter amd mids_1.JPG

from this install

http://www.dls.za.net/DLS_Cars_files/20032008043.jpg

One of the best sounding cars in the world. Alpine F1 toys and full DLS with TA amps etc etc etc.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice build, it all depends on what the Owner wants, so please don't p00p on his thread.

continue on~


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Guess I have to update the build log now 

The air bags fire out to cover the side window, not across the dashboard. As long as you stay below them you're OK... pop the SRS gromet at the top of the A-pilar, remove the bolt and pull out the pilar and you will see there's plenty of clearance for the mid in there.... in fact I currently have the mid and tweet mounted. That being said, my image doesn't suit me, so I'm putting the tweet back to the sail and getting more on axis with the mid. I don't want to jack the thread with pics of my build, so I'll get it updated tonight for you to review. How/where are you mounting the amps?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Nice looking car. I've really been a fan of the latest hatchback STI's recently. Doorpods look good. Since all drivers in the door was your plan, that seems like its probably as good an option as you can get.


----------

